# Merkwürdige Mobs aus Filmen



## Cyberleo (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ist euch auf der Reise durch die Scherbenwelt nicht einiges merkwürdig oder
irgendjemand bekannt vorgekommen???

NEIN??? Mir sind zum Beispiel einige Mobs aufgefallen die mir den Eindruck vermittelt
haben, dass Blizz sich wiedermal Ideen von anderen abgeguckt hat.

Hier hab ich ein paar Kuriositäten aufgelistet, wenn ihr auch ein paar Mobs seht 
die euch seltsam vorkommen bitte schreibt sie hier rein^^

Kuriositäten:

- Diese Vogelmenschen in den Wäldern von Terrorka 
  (errinern mich immer so an den Film "The Village-Das Dorf" da sind
    auch diese Monster^^)

- Diese astralen in Nagrand bei der Fraktion "Das Konsortium" 
  (kommen mir aus dem Film "Die Mumie" bekannt vor)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- In Nagrand gibt es den Elite Mob "Banthar" und auch diese Grollhufe
  (sehen aus wie die Reittiere aus Star Wars^^ hiessen auch Banthar)

So jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Februar 2007)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> - In Nagrand gibt es den Elite Mob "Banthar" und auch diese Grollhufe
> (sehen aus wie die Reittiere aus Star Wars^^ hiessen auch Banthar)
> 
> So jetzt seid ihr dran
> ...



Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dinger heissen "Banthas" (Mehrzahl) bzw. "Bantha" (Einzahl)
ZAM kann dir sicher mehr dazu sagen ^^


----------



## gold-9 (23. Februar 2007)

Jetzt wo dus sagst...Fällt mir auch auf


----------



## The Guardian (24. Februar 2007)

Naja, zu den Banthas gibts noch was anderes: Banthafutter, wenn du bei SWFII extrem mies warst. 
Aber gut, in der buffed-Show kamen ja auch noch einige Sachen vor:

HE-MAN!!!


----------



## Deadlift (24. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war nun fies... ers Taure, ist zwar ähnlich aber ned des gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Beine in die Hand nimmt und flitzt*


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Das war nun fies... ers Taure, ist zwar ähnlich aber ned des gleiche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene, ich meinte es anders *g*
ZAM is n riesiger Starwars-Fanatiker und kann dir sogar sagen wieviele Gitterstäbe Leyas Zelle hatte... :>


----------



## Thoa (25. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> und kann dir sogar sagen wieviele Gitterstäbe Leyas Zelle hatte... :>


Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (25. Februar 2007)

0, die Zelle war nur durchne Tür geschützt mit Sichtschlitz.

Bei Jabba dann nur ne nette Kette.


----------



## Angvar (26. Februar 2007)

Die komischen Schreiterviecher in den Zangarmarschen sind 100% aus "Krieg der Welten" kopiert...haben sogar den selben Todesstrahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (26. Februar 2007)

Haris Pilton...


----------



## Pfotenhauer (26. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Haris Pilton...



sogar mit Tinkerbell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (26. Februar 2007)

Angela Werkel

Da musste ich zumindest grinsen.


----------



## Cyberleo (26. Februar 2007)

@ Angvar:
Hey das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Krieg der Welten war nen toller Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (26. Februar 2007)

Ach ja in Auchindoun bzw. davor steht Smudo rum, in der Englischen Version heißter Slim Shady glaub ich^^


----------



## Nerak (26. Februar 2007)

Das beste ist wenn man neutral bei denen ist sagt der :
"Was meint ihr mit "wo sind die anderen drei" " ?
Wenn man Wohlwollend oder höher ist leider nicht mehr -.-


----------



## XachebornX (27. Februar 2007)

Mein persönlicher Liebling...TIMMY aus Stratholme


----------



## Kruaal (28. Februar 2007)

Die Konsortiumtypen erinnern mich von der Optic her an Necrons, vom Verhalten an Ferengi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberleo (28. Februar 2007)

Aha, aber was zum Teufel sind "Necrons"??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlyon (28. Februar 2007)

Warhammer 40'000 wohl daher....

sonst kenn ich keine Necrons mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Gruss Arlyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (28. Februar 2007)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Aha, aber was zum Teufel sind "Necrons"???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon der erste link bei google hätte dir geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberleo (28. Februar 2007)

Bin zu faul bei Google nachzugucken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (1. März 2007)

Necros kenn ich noch einen, war der 1a farm und zieh Char aus DAoC....


hm mal vom Kabbalisten abgesehen :X


----------



## alexmm (3. März 2007)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Aber Krieg der Welten war nen toller Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rofl -.-


----------



## Noemi (3. März 2007)

dürften nur die hordler kennen:

"floyd pinkus" (gastwirt in thrallmar)

mag den voll =P


----------



## Keyfun (3. März 2007)

Die vicher gibt´s nicht nur in der scherbenwelt ^^
Im schingedorntal gibts Bag´thera (das dschugelbuch)
Ein süßer kleiner elitepanther....


----------



## wuselman (4. März 2007)

hm also wenn ich mir die schweine anseh, die müssen acuh aus irgendeinem film stammen^^ ganz normale schweine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (4. März 2007)

es gibt menge anspeilungen sowohl in der alten welt als auch in der neuen welt. nur mus dazu wirklich ne umfangreiches allgemeinwissen haben um alles mitzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bestes beispiel amilia ehrharz  ist flugmeisterin im rückbrecherposten  
oder hai shulud könig der knochen ^^ 
die liste ließe wie gesagt durchaus noch erweitern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilami (4. März 2007)

naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2007)

Kilami schrieb:


> naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)




Wie zum Teufel verbindest du Oliver Zwist mit einer bescheuerten Kochsendung? Bücherallergie? o.O
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Twist


----------



## Leigh (4. März 2007)

Es gibt ne Kochsendung auf RTL2, die nennt sich Olivers Twist. Der Kerl da heißt Jamie Oliver, und der Titel der Sendung wird wohl nach besagtem Buch benannt worden sein.. ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (5. März 2007)

Un´Goro ist ja voll eine Nintendo-Hommage^^

Die Gorillas droppen zB Holzfässer -> Donkey Kong

Dann gibt´s 2 NPC´s die quasi Mario und Luigi sind

Dann gibts Referenzen zu Zelda - Linken´s Quest-Reihe mit Belohnung Linkens Übungsschwert,etc...

Die Quest Chasing A-Me 01  (der Roboaffe) sowohl Anspielung auf Film Chasing Amy wie auch Amy, der Affe aus "Congo" (und glaub noch wo kommt der vor)

Alles zu sehen hier zB:
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:vixo_-6...;cd=2&gl=at

Von den Star Wars-Podracern in der Schimmernden Ebene brauchen wir ja gar nicht reden^^

Gibts irgendwo ne Seite wo solche Sachen gesammelt sind?

Wär voll spaßig.....


----------



## Cyberleo (5. März 2007)

Das ist toll dass so viele Leute hier lustige NPC's/Mobs kennen aber bitte
bezieht euch nur auf die Scherbenwelt...

Aber trotzdem DANKE!!! an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (5. März 2007)

Naja, dann hättest Du das in Deinem Thema auch ausdrücklich erwähnen sollen. Da steht nix von Scherbenwelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (5. März 2007)

Und wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Kwatamehn (5. März 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Naja, dann hättest Du das in Deinem Thema auch ausdrücklich erwähnen sollen. Da steht nix von Scherbenwelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber auch da kann geholfen werden:

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/669/  <- nur BC-Easter Eggs

Alle möglichen anderen:
http://www.blizzplanet.com/modules.php?act...page&pid=91


Alles in englisch....


----------



## Cyberleo (5. März 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Naja, dann hättest Du das in Deinem Thema auch ausdrücklich erwähnen sollen. Da steht nix von Scherbenwelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du dir den Anfang meines Beitrags durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du dass ich mich nur auf die 
Scherbenwelt bezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (5. März 2007)

Ich weiß Du hast die Scherbenwelt in Deinem ersten Post genannt, trotzdem fällt mir sofort ein NPC aus der alten Welt ein. Wobei dieser sich nicht auf einen Film bezieht, finde ich doch den Zusammenhang sehr witzig.

Wenn man als Hordler mit dem Zeppelin von Undercity nach Grom`Gol fliegt, so steht da doch ein Zeppelinmeister der "Hin Denburg" heißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abianis (6. März 2007)

> Un´Goro ist ja voll eine Nintendo-Hommage^^



Oder eine Hommage an den Ngoron Goro Krater in der Serengeti.


----------



## Cyberleo (6. März 2007)

Na gut ihr habt es soweit gebracht xD
Schreibt ruhig rein was euch in gaaanz WoW aufgefallen ist (Mobs, NPC's)

So nun schreibt mal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (6. März 2007)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Na gut ihr habt es soweit gebracht xD
> Schreibt ruhig rein was euch in gaaanz WoW aufgefallen ist (Mobs, NPC's)
> 
> So nun schreibt mal rein
> ...


Wie gnädig, vielen dank eure Hoheit.


----------



## MarySilver (6. März 2007)

ist zwar kein mob, aber ist euch schon mal die goblinstatue vor booty bay aufgefallen, die ganz stark der jesus-statue auf dem zuckerhut (der glaub ich in brasilien steht) aehnelt? koennte mich jedesmal wegschmeissen, wenn ich nach booty bay reinflieg. vom schiff aus sieht man die leider net.


----------



## Kaaper (7. März 2007)

MarySilver schrieb:


> ist zwar kein mob, aber ist euch schon mal die goblinstatue vor booty bay aufgefallen, die ganz stark der jesus-statue auf dem zuckerhut (der glaub ich in brasilien steht) aehnelt? koennte mich jedesmal wegschmeissen, wenn ich nach booty bay reinflieg. vom schiff aus sieht man die leider net.



hehe mich erinnert sie ehr an die Freihheitsstatue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf einer Insel vor dem neun Kontinent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abderos (7. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier hat jemand im Forum Bemerkt das wenn man ein hohes allg. Wissen hätte, dann würdem einem viele Ähnlichkeiten auffallen!!!

Allg. Wissen???? Naja, ob man Videoti als Allg. Wissen bezeichnen kann??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber davon abgesehen, ist es denke ich schon schwer sich immer neue Mobs einfallen zu lassen.

Ich meine in der Filmbranche Wiederholt sich auch alles warum sollte man das dann hier anders Handhaben!!

Gruß

ABI


----------



## Thoralfus (7. März 2007)

zu allgemeinen wissen gehört au wissen über videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu mal wir uns eh nicht gar so an den threadtitel gehalten ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberleo (7. März 2007)

Naja gut, hätte es besser umbennen sollen...
Aber naja nich so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  trotzdem danke an alle Poster^^ (und die die noch reinschreiben werden)


----------



## steffen1995 (19. Juli 2008)

LoLz


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Juli 2008)

das is halt blizz humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sag nur haris pilton oder der gastwirt in thrallmar floyd pinkus...^^


----------



## Slatsch (19. Juli 2008)

In Gadgetzan gibts auch den Geordi Lap Forge.


----------



## GodofHorus (19. Juli 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Das war nun fies... ers Taure, ist zwar ähnlich aber ned des gleiche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum Fies`? ich glaube ja immernoch das Tauren aus Nagrand stammen.
Passiert ist es auf einer Weihnachtsfeier der Maghar. Ein betrunkener Orc hat sich an einer Grollhuf Kuh vergriffen (ihr wisst was ich meine) und einige Monate später Stand der erste Taurenbulle in Nagrand ^^


----------



## Kintaro221 (19. Juli 2008)

Gadgetzan ist Die Stadt aus dem Film madMax3 Jenseits der Donnerkuppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Juli 2008)

Ich denke blizz macht sich da richtig ein spass raus sowas zu machen den einfalslos sind die nicht


----------



## Farusam (19. Juli 2008)

Das hier ist zwar kein MOb aber ebenfalls aus nem film entwendet
Haihappen-"Einfach schwimmen...."
bekommt man zB. wenn man die Murlocsklaven auf Quael Danas beklaut^^


----------



## dejaspeed (19. Juli 2008)

Der Kochlehrer in der Altstadt, Stephen Ryback - hat sogar nen schwarzen Zopf.


Na Klingelts ? ^^


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. Juli 2008)

das kann auch nur ein Zufall sein, aber von Anfang an haben mich die Blutelfenmounts an die 

Chocobo von den Final Fantasy Teilen erinnert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (19. Juli 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Angela Werkel
> 
> Da musste ich zumindest grinsen.



Angelina Werkel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (19. Juli 2008)

ja es gibt aber noch mehrere Mobs, und das ist die sache die ich nicht verstehe blizz klaut überall.  meinen letzten Char hab ich nach einen gegenstand benannt 2 wochen später erhalte ich eine abmahnungund sollte meinen namen ändern. wieso`? ganz einfach es gibt ne firma die auch meinen namen hat   davon wusste ich nichts. schnell mal nach gegoogelt und was finde ich einen 5 mann betriebt irgendwo in Polen denn keiner kannte den ich gefragt habe.

ich finds zum kotzen das blizz seine eigenen Regeln missachtet aber uns nicht mal mit ausnahmen oder erklärungsversuchen.

zum glück kommt bald WAR


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Juli 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> ja es gibt aber noch mehrere Mobs, und das ist die sache die ich nicht verstehe blizz klaut überall.  meinen letzten Char hab ich nach einen gegenstand benannt 2 wochen später erhalte ich eine abmahnungund sollte meinen namen ändern. wieso`? ganz einfach es gibt ne firma die auch meinen namen hat   davon wusste ich nichts. schnell mal nach gegoogelt und was finde ich einen 5 mann betriebt irgendwo in Polen denn keiner kannte den ich gefragt habe.
> 
> ich finds zum kotzen das blizz seine eigenen Regeln missachtet aber uns nicht mal mit ausnahmen oder erklärungsversuchen.
> 
> zum glück kommt bald WAR




was hat das hiermit zu tun?


----------



## Damatar (19. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


noch solte man dazu schreiben das die bahntas in starwars eher aussahen wie ne kenguru oder sowas in der art  leifen auf den hinterbeinen und haten kurze voderpfoten wie der raptor, die ficher sehen eher aus wie das fieh aus stargate dem film, das daniel jackson durch die halbe wüste geschleift hat


----------



## Damatar (19. Juli 2008)

XachebornX schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Liebling...TIMMY aus Stratholme


der ist aber net auf southpark sonder an worcraft 3 angelehnt wo arthas noch lieb und net ist versucht er den kleinen jungen timmy vor der horde zu retten der wird aber dan in das verwandelt was in shtrath rumgeistert


----------



## Ashtôl (19. Juli 2008)

Jau, das mit Timmy is mir auch aufgefallen xD voll geil
achja, gibt ja noch n POD-Rennen in der Schimmernden Ebene a la Star Wars I
naja, und erstmal die ganzen feste und events sind voll die verarsche von denen aus unseren kalendern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt auch irgendwo ne harry-potter-verarsche, mein ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die chieftains gibts ja so ähnlich auch in real; achja Harrison Jones bei Zul'Aman, der Abenteurer^^

naja, necrons stell ich mir anders vor, die astralen sind viel zu groß, schnell und luftig^^


----------



## Ashtôl (19. Juli 2008)

Oil of Olaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rantja (19. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> noch solte man dazu schreiben das die bahntas in starwars eher aussahen wie ne kenguru oder sowas in der art  leifen auf den hinterbeinen und haten kurze voderpfoten wie der raptor, die ficher sehen eher aus wie das fieh aus stargate dem film, das daniel jackson durch die halbe wüste geschleift hat



Ich glaube du verwechselt da was, denn das ist eien Bantha und läuft bestimmt nich auf den Hinterbeinen:

[attachment=3816antha.png]

Meintest du evtl ein Tauntaun?:

[attachment=3817:180px_Tauntaun.jpg]


----------



## Revan69 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei den Sporegar die Quest, "Für eine Hand voll Pilze" und "Für eine Hand voll Pilze mehr" erinnern stark an die Westernfilme "Für eine Hand voll Dollar" usw.


----------



## Barr (19. Juli 2008)

Hin denburg einer der flugmeister vor uc


----------



## Stonies (19. Juli 2008)

Bei Sporregar der Quest "Bringt mir ein Gebüsch" das hat blizz ganz klar von Ritter der Kokosnuss geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (19. Juli 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselt da was, denn das ist eien Bantha und läuft bestimmt nich auf den Hinterbeinen:
> 
> [attachment=3816antha.png]
> 
> ...


oha ja ups peinliche sache hast recht^^ ich sollte mir die reihe bei zeiten wieder mall zu gemöhte führen^^


----------



## Altair08 (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde die Sumpfschläger und dergleichen in den Zangarmarschen sehen aus wie die Strider in Half life 2  bzw Krieg der Welten^^

Edit: Schade wurde schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaros (19. Juli 2008)

ich kenn mich zwar nich so gut mit allys aus aber es gibt ne q da muss man mit kanonen soein riesen seeungeheuer killen 
das erinert mich an final fantasy 10 an einer stelle wird sin von vielen kanonen abgekanallt das ehnelt gazschön der quest ich denke die 
die final fantasy 10 gezoggt haben wissen was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. Juli 2008)

Kintaro221 schrieb:


> Gadgetzan ist Die Stadt aus dem Film madMax3 Jenseits der Donnerkuppel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erinnere mich zwar nur dunkel daran, aber im Film gibt es ja auch einen Arenakampf in einer Kuppel zwischen Mad Max und noch jemandem. Natürlich eine Anspielung an den Arenakäfig in Gadgetzan und dann natürlich die Wüstenlandschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (19. Juli 2008)

geklaut ist viel zu negativ besetzt; genau wie viele das halt sehen ^^
ich finds super wenn man sowas findet; zeugt mir eher davon dass die jungs spass hatten und sich sicher oft genug schlapp gelacht und gefragt haben ob das schnell heraus gefunden wird.


----------



## Camô (19. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> noch solte man dazu schreiben das die bahntas in starwars eher aussahen wie ne kenguru oder sowas in der art  leifen auf den hinterbeinen und haten kurze voderpfoten wie der raptor, die ficher sehen eher aus wie das fieh aus stargate dem film, das daniel jackson durch die halbe wüste geschleift hat


Ähm ... nein ... du meinst die Reitviecher auf dem Eisplanenten Hoth im 6. Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er meinte die Banthas der Sandmenschen glaube ich (kann sein dass ich mich irre)

Zum Thema: Die Borstennackenstacheleber aus Durotar und Co. erinnern mich an die Schweinesoldaten aus Duke Nukem ... halt nur ohne Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexChico1308 (19. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> noch solte man dazu schreiben das die bahntas in starwars eher aussahen wie ne kenguru oder sowas in der art  leifen auf den hinterbeinen und haten kurze voderpfoten wie der raptor, die ficher sehen eher aus wie das fieh aus stargate dem film, das daniel jackson durch die halbe wüste geschleift hat



Du bist ja der Größte Star Wars Idiot ...

Banthas sind schwerfällige Kühenähnliche Viecher, die zumeist von den Sandleuten gehalten wurden.

Erst schlau sein, dann posten.


----------



## Camô (19. Juli 2008)

razaros schrieb:


> ich kenn mich zwar nich so gut mit allys aus aber es gibt ne q da muss man mit kanonen soein riesen seeungeheuer killen
> das erinert mich an final fantasy 10 an einer stelle wird sin von vielen kanonen abgekanallt das ehnelt gazschön der quest ich denke die
> die final fantasy 10 gezoggt haben wissen was ich meine
> 
> ...


Omfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ohne Witz hab vor paar Tagen wieder aus Spaß an der Freude mit FF 10 angefangen (in erster Linie wegen Blitzball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bin vor ca. 1 Stunde genau an dieser Stelle gelandet, kurz vor der Mi-hen-Offensive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß gehört net zum thread, aber da in meinem Freundeskreis alle FF hassen, hatte ich nie die Gelegenheit mich darüber mal auszulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. Juli 2008)

Die Energieringe in der MAnagruft (Soeohl davor als auch in der Ini) ganz klar das Stargate Tor (eher die Version aus SG Atlantis, oder der BG Meister vom Alterac Tal (He-Man mit Orco und Battlecat), die ringe in Shattrath auf denen die Portäler zu den Städten stehen sehen aus wie Pokémon Bälle.

Es gibt zig tausen sachen..in Lich King wird es sicherlich wieder zig neue sachen zu entdecken geben.


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (19. Juli 2008)

die "skettise" oder wie sie heissen wurden 100% aus dem Film "Der Dunkle Kristall" übernommen hier ein paar bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Henson film aus dem Jahre 1982 der ausserdem sehr gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die bösewichter heissen auch ähnlich im Film sind das "Skekse" und in WoW Skettise.

Der Dunkle Kristall


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Mein Liebling in BC ist ganz klar Negatron, der Riesige Teufelshäscher der während einer Quest angreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hommage an Megatron, den Anführer der Decepticons


"Autobots...TRANSFORMIERT EUCH!"


----------



## jkb (19. Juli 2008)

Zangarmarschen, Telredor:

K. Lee Kleinfrey

entspricht

Kaywynneth Lee "Kaylee" Frey

aus Firefly bzw. Serenity. Auch eine Schrauberin und genauso niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (19. Juli 2008)

Schaut auch mal den Kampfmeister der Horde vom Arathi an(In Shatt). Sein name Keldor der Verlassene. Keldor war der Name von Skeletor bevor er zu Skeletor wurde. Und der NPC sieht Skeletor auch ähnlich ^.^ 

He-Man FTW!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Kilami schrieb:


> naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)


OMG WIE UNGEBILDET KANN MAN SEIN DAS BUCH KENN ICH SCHON MIT 12!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mein Liebling in BC ist ganz klar Negatron, der Riesige Teufelshäscher der während einer Quest angreift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*optimus prime..tamtamtam...traaaansformiert!


----------



## Ashtôl (19. Juli 2008)

ich sag mal nix dazu, nur: nich alles, was andere sagen is falsch, sondern eher "auch richtig"  ^^


----------



## Darerus (19. Juli 2008)

ihr habt so viele Sachen hier aber die offensichtlichste aller sachen lasst ihr links liegen Area 52 (verarsche von Area 51) und die darin stehenden "Men in Black" oder eher "Goblins in Black" mit den Blitzding Toren ^^ dazu noch das Tausend Nadeln rüberkommt wie der Grand Canyon


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Juli 2008)

> OMG WIE UNGEBILDET KANN MAN SEIN DAS BUCH KENN ICH SCHON MIT 12!!!!



1. Es gibt auch diese Kochsendung.
2. Nur weil er sich irrt muß man ihn nich gleich mit Caps zu flammen
3. wenigstens ist er kein klienes Baby so wie du(nach dem benehmen jedenfals cO)


----------



## siLec00 (19. Juli 2008)

Linken in Marschalls Zuflucht aus dem Krater von Un'Goro erinnert stark an Link aus der Zelda-Reihe, besonders nochmal an seinem Schild und seinem Hut zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stigmatix (19. Juli 2008)

Bei der Wildtier-Abschlacht-Q bei Nesingways Safari in Nagrand kommt eine Szene, die aus Southpark ausgeliehen ist :

Drei kleine, harmlose Talbuk-Hirsche rennen auf den dicken Jäger zu, und er ruft "Aaachtung, sie kommen direkt auf uns zu !!", bevor er sie mit einer riesen MG abballert.


----------



## Snoxy (19. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich, was es für WotlK Easter Eggs geben wird *gespannt ist*


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMG WIE UNGEBILDET KANN MAN SEIN DAS BUCH KENN ICH SCHON MIT 12!!!!


Ja, dass du 12 bist hat man spätestens jetzt gemerkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find's voll interessant, was man so alles an Kuriositäten in WoW finden kann. Mein Liebling ist ja der He-Man-Verschnitt samt Battlecat-Kopie in Shatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach kommt gleich die süße Haris Pilton, dicht gefolgt von Gubber Blump. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissocke (19. Juli 2008)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> Ist euch auf der Reise durch die Scherbenwelt nicht einiges merkwürdig oder
> irgendjemand bekannt vorgekommen???
> ...



Ganz einfach ... du wirst es zwar nicht glaube aber bei BLizz arbeiten auch nur menschen ... ja genau menschen und menschen beeinflussen menschen ganz einfach ...


----------



## Altrur123 (19. Juli 2008)

So nen Draenei Junge in den Wäldern von terrokar der sagt :Ich sehe tote draenei doch niemand glaubt mir.  Errinert mich mich an nen bekannten Film hab aber den Namen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2008)

Altrur123 schrieb:


> So nen Draenei Junge in den Wäldern von terrokar der sagt :Ich sehe tote draenei doch niemand glaubt mir.  Errinert mich mich an nen bekannten Film hab aber den Namen vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*haucht dir geheimnisvoll und schaurig ins Ohr* Der Film heißt "The Sixth Sense".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Éothain (19. Juli 2008)

Dr4ke85 schrieb:


> Schaut auch mal den Kampfmeister der Horde vom Arathi an(In Shatt). Sein name Keldor der Verlassene. Keldor war der Name von Skeletor bevor er zu Skeletor wurde. Und der NPC sieht Skeletor auch ähnlich ^.^
> 
> He-Man FTW!



Deswegen steht in Shat bei den Allies da wo man sich für das BG anmeldet ja auch "Adam Eternus" & "Battlecat" (Also He-Man aka Prinz Adam und sein Battlecat)
Meine irgendwo auch schon Orco, diesem Zauberer dem immer fast alles misslang gesehen zu haben. 

Masters of the Universe, waren das noch Zeiten damals.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonMon (19. Juli 2008)

ich hba mal ne frage die nichts mit dem thema zu tun hat wie macht ihr euch diese bewegenden bilder von euren chars?^^


----------



## Wheezl (19. Juli 2008)

der ally-ab-anmelder in shat mit seinem tiger ist 100%ig heman und seinem viech nachempfunden worden.
der schurken t5 helm der dazu passende skeletor-style.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Juli 2008)

razaros schrieb:


> ich kenn mich zwar nich so gut mit allys aus aber es gibt ne q da muss man mit kanonen soein riesen seeungeheuer killen
> das erinert mich an final fantasy 10 an einer stelle wird sin von vielen kanonen abgekanallt das ehnelt gazschön der quest ich denke die
> die final fantasy 10 gezoggt haben wissen was ich meine
> 
> ...



Eine andere Möglichkeit der "Inspiration" wäre diese hier: Final Fantasy 7 - Sapphire Weapon attackiert Junon

Die beiden Sequenzen sind ja an sich sehr ähnlich, aber ich tippe eher auf die FF7-Sequenz, weil in beiden Fällen eine Hafenstadt angegriffen wird und FF7 allgemein besser ankam als der 10. Teil (nicht falsch verstehen, ich find den auch super).


----------



## The Future (19. Juli 2008)

Müsst mal beim priester gucken wenn der den engel einsetzt ihr seid mächtiger als jemals zuvor ist aus starwars wo obiwan gegen vader kämpft und sich killen lässt oder als hordler steht auch son orc irgendwo rum der sagt diesen namen habe ich seid einer ewigkeit nicht mehr gehört ist auch aus starwars^^


----------



## Larmina (19. Juli 2008)

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/91/
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24827
Da werden sie geholfen was anspielungen angeht^^


----------



## Rhokan (19. Juli 2008)

Also Blizz hat sich schon in Wc3 sehr an Die Ritter der Kokosnuss orientiert (human sprüche ala "Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau.... neeeiiin geelb!)


----------



## Tobbse (20. Juli 2008)

Easter eggs gibt es in WoW ne ganze Menge:

-in brill in tirisfall: spricht man die Todeswache Mort oft auf den angellehrer an, so warnt die wache davor zum Blendwasser seh zu gehen weil dort im Vergangenen Sommer mehrere Jugendlich von einem maskierten Mörder umgebracht wurden^^ (film: freitag der 13.)

-schlingendorntal: dieser wahnsinnige Colonel Kurzen (Colonel Kurtz aus dem film Apocalypse Now)

-dann gibt es noch die 2 Gastwirte der ein in UC heißt Norman der andere am Grabmal im Silberwald glaub ich, heißt Bates, und schon hat man den namen
Norman Bates der Mörder aus dem film Psycho

-wenn man eine Stadtwache in sw mehrmals auf den Kochlehrer anspricht (der ja Stephen Ryback heißt) mutmaßen sie darüber das Kochen wohl nicht schon immer sein Berufsfeld gewesen ist da er super mit messern umgehen kann oder so ähnlich, man siehe Film: Alarmstufe Rot: Casey RYBACK ebenfalls koch und kann gut mit messern umgehen wird übrigens gespielt von STEPHEN seagal^^

-in den Zangarmarschen gibts den Troll ingenieur Mack Dyver, sollte ja klar sein was gemeint ist^^

- in Nagrand gibs ja bei der nesingwary exp. son abgestürztes Flugzeug, eineigen isset bestimmt aufgefallen das da immer sone Schlange drauf rumkriecht, musste dabei unwillkürlich an den Film: Snakes on a Plane denken.
das Master of the Universe Tribut wurde ja schon genannt
soviel zu Sachen aus Filmen^^

nun Blizz mitarbeiter:

-jedem Angler dürfte ja Nat Pagle ein begriff sein, zufälligerweise heißt der Quest-Designer von Blizz Pat Nagle^^

-es gibt übrigens auch nen Oger in den Düstermarschen der heißt Draz´Zilb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <-- lest das mal rückwärts....^^

-Shane Dabiri Produzent von WoW: Professor Dabiri im Netherstorm un auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gibs den Schwadronskommandant Dabir´ee^^

Spiele:

-die sache mit dem Ungoro wurde ja schon erwähnt

-The Lost Vikings: auch ein game von Blizzard, in dem Spiel Spielt man die 3 Verlorenen Wikinger: Baelog,Olaf und Erik "der Flinke"...man denke mal
an Uldaman....^^ und wo wir grad dabei sind, in ulda braucht man ja nem Stab um die tür zu öffnen der besteht ja bekanntlich aus 2 teilen:
der Schaft von TSOL und das medallion von GNI´KIV  lest das fette mal rückwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Diablo 1 & 2: zum einen der Tipp des Tages das es in WoW keinen Geheimen Kuh-level gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum anderen die Items Balg des Kuhkönigs oder der blaue Knüppel : Wirts drittes Bein
(anmerkung: Wirts erstes Bein ist ein item aus Diablo 2 das braucht man um ins Kuh Level zu kommen, Wirts zweites Bein ist ein item aus WC3 wenn ich mich nicht irre)

jo bei den tanzen muss ja nicht grade von Easter eggs sprechen
gebt einfach mal bei Youtube WoW dance doer sowas ein^^

achja dann gibs noch 2 Easter Eggs die man durchfürhen kann:
geh in der welt zu irgendeinem Huhn und spamme es mit /huhn zu
mach am besten ein makro dafür da kansnte locker 5min spammen
dann kannste für ca 10-20sek bei dem huhn ne Quest annehmen, das vieh hat nämlich hunger
es gibt dir auch nen Hinweis wo du das Hühnerfutter kriegen kannst, ich persöhnlich hab ich nicht gebraucht aber das huhn schreibt in den Sand:
S A L D E A N spätestens jetz sollte s bei den meisten klingeln^^ hab mich schon immer gewundert warum der typ das zeug verkauft es reggt ja kaum hp^^
tipp: spammt am besten ein huhn direkt bei Saldean zu geht eifnacher dann müsster nicht nach x wieder zurück
gibt man dem huhn das futter legt es ein ei und ab sofort hat man ein Prariehuhn als pet

das 2te Easter Egg ist ein Huhn bei der Pot renn bahn in der schimmernden Ebene das huhn heißt nämlich komsicher weise Eisenerz Johnson und 
wenn man das anvisiert und /huhn eingibt verwandelt sich das "huhn" kurz in einen Menschen

das ist alles was ich kenne und wovon ich mal gehört  habe


----------



## Tobbse (20. Juli 2008)

achja und dann gibs ja noch diese Ringe die man angeln kann:
Der eine Ring
und: Der andere Ring, oder so änhlich

OT:
hat sich eig schonmal jmd die mühe gemacht alles Horroskope zu sammeln?
hab gehört das es eins gibt das lautet: Ruhestein und Gottesschild machen dich nciht zum Helden


----------



## Terratec (20. Juli 2008)

@Tobbse: Hervorragende Zusammenfassung (oder wie man es nennen soll). Mehr kenne/weiß ich leider auch nicht. : /


----------



## Nekrobln (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle antworten gelesen und werde das auch nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich beziehe mich auf den ausgangs thread.

ich bin der meinung das es diese ganzen sachen nicht umsonst gibt sondern halt von blizzard eingebaute "gimmicks" sind. z.B. Haris Pilton <> Paris Hilton oder zum beispiel der typ in shattrat bei dem man sich für arathi anmeldet, der sieht auch aus wie HeMan mit seinem tiger daneben.

also ich finde diese von blizz eingebauten "eastereggs" wenn man sie kennt und mit irgendeinem film oder sonstwas in verbindung bringen kann eher witzig als zu sagen das blizzard alles nur klaut und keine eigenen ideen hat. 

also von mir gibts nen dickes PLUS dafür weil ich finds witzig wenn ich sowas sehe!!


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. Juli 2008)

Die Felshetzer an der Grenze zu Zangermarschen erinnern mich immer an Star Ship Tropper´s.


----------



## Zaltiras (20. Juli 2008)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das wenn man den unteren teil von den östlichen Königreichen von der siete gespiegelt sieht das ganze (mit dem oberen teil) aussieht wie ameika    mir kommt es zumindest so vor


----------



## Sasic (20. Juli 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Angela Werkel
> 
> Da musste ich zumindest grinsen.



Sorry wenn das schon gefragt worden ist, aber habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen.

Zu meiner Frage: Wo steht diese Angela Werkel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowNoobHunterr (20. Juli 2008)

hi möchte leute bekannt geben die mir auch irgdnwie bekannt vorkommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also^^
Stars und Sternchen^^
Paris Hilton(Haris Pilton) in Shattrath auf 76,31...mit ihren wolf Tinkerbell^^
Karl Malone(Postmeister Malown) is in Stratholme...das is en Ex basketball spieler^^
Manfred Wolke(Wolke Mandred) is in Nagrand auf 66,60^^
Angela Merkel(Angelina Werkel)wo die is weis ich selber nicht^^ aber die kennt ihr doch oder? xDD
Aus Film und Fernsehn^^
Scooty in Beutebucht
Sprok in Gnomeregan
wenn man Gastwirt Norman und Gastwirt Bates zusammen verbindet kommt Norman Bates raus das is der killer aus Psycho^^halt ohne gastwirt^^
u.s.w^^ wer mehr ehrfahren will wo mehr sind von stars z.b. Raumschiff Enterprise der soll mir ne naricht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok noch 2 leute
The Legend of Zelda Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is bei Un'goro auf 45,8 und Mario Bros der Mario is auf 45,9 is Larion^^ und 43,9 is Muigin^^ fehlt euch was auf xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apatura (20. Juli 2008)

Hey jo also die sachen wo du sagtest stimmen kenn die filme auch und habs mir auch schonma gedacht


Aber ich hab auch eine art von Monster die aber erst mit Wotlk kommt! nämlich den Jormungar

http://wow-europe.com/wrath/features/bestiary/index.xml

In dem Buch der Elfenlord gibt es ein Monster das genau so heißt und auch genau so beschrieben wird.

Und auch in seinem Vorgängern gibt es einen Bösen Demon namens Beleth! Diesen namen gibt es sehr oft in WoW ... BC so oder verändert z. B. in der Zuflucht des Cenarius da läuft ein großer Baum rum namen Keleth also nur K anstand B 

MFG. Apatura  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (20. Juli 2008)

Zangarmarschen:
 Kennt ihr Krieg der Welten ? Die großen Marschenläufer sehen ähnlich aus wie die im Film.
Als die Aliens im Film angegriffen haben sind auch aus dem Blut der Menschen rote Pflanzen gewachsen und in den Zangarmarschen gibt es lauter Bluthibiskus


----------



## Netamleben (20. Juli 2008)

im betastream von isnogud gestern abend musste er bei einem Quest Bürgermeister Quimby töten (Quimby auf Wikipedia)


----------



## Andalef (20. Juli 2008)

Major Carter und Collonel O'Neil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stehen in SW in dem instanzierten raum wo man items gegen ehre kaufen kann( in der ecke hinten rechts)... hab den namen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stargate lässt grüßen ^^
und btw. scheint noch keinem aufgefallen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taurizius (20. Juli 2008)

Die Falkenmeisterin auf Quel'Danas heißt Ohura. Star Treck läßt grüßen


----------



## Kawock (20. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=24358

Komisch das der noch nicht gennant wurde, unser guter alter Harrison Jones.  (Indianer Jones, mit Harrison Ford). Steht in Zul'Aman, gleich zu Beginn!


----------



## DerArctic (21. Juli 2008)

Kilami schrieb:


> naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)



BAHAHAHAHAAHAHA xD xD

Dankeschön! Made my day....!    ...Kochsendung....  xD


----------



## HugoBoss24 (21. Juli 2008)

in shat steht adam ethernium rum mit tiger 

andere werden ihn als HeMan kennen ;-)


----------



## Borberat (21. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Banthar ist EIN elite mob^^


----------



## Wagdy (21. Juli 2008)

Borberat lies Dir mal durch, warum er das geschrieben hat, war nur eine Erklärung zum Vorpost.
Erst lesen, dann denken, dann flamen...
Gilt auch für manch Andere hier im Forum, aber egel...

btt: Finde die Anspielungen eigentlich ganz nett und ein wenig auflockernd.
Spiele zwar selbst nicht mehr aktiv, aber es hat es doch lustiger gemacht.
Wobei mir dann aber mit den ganzen RL-Festen wie der Wiesn doch ein wenig zu viel RL rein kam.

Mal schaun, wie es zu WotLK wird...


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Juli 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> Ach ja in Auchindoun bzw. davor steht Smudo rum, in der Englischen Version heißter Slim Shady glaub ich^^




smudo?? mus ich mir unbedingt ma anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Juli 2008)

kennt wer den film "snakes on the plane"? bei nesingwarys lager in nagrand ist ein abgesturztes flugzeug mit einigen kleinen schlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (21. Juli 2008)

Die dolce und gabana tasche von Paris Hilton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

Wieviel von den "Wir posten alle Eastereggs hier rein, piepegal ob die schon 50 mal hier drin stehen"-Threads wollt ihr eigentlich noch aufmachen?

Lesen, verstehen, anwenden -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suchfunktion


----------



## Mage_Collina (21. Juli 2008)

in sw gibts drei tussis die sich über das kreuzen der strahlen unterhalten ... geklaut aus ghostbusters "kreuzt nicht die strhalen das wäre gefährlich" ...


----------



## Killerbäumchen (21. Juli 2008)

angelina werkel un der typ der aussieht wie der Hulkster


----------



## chinsai (21. Juli 2008)

Kilami schrieb:


> naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)



oder oliver twist
is son film über nen weisenjungen


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

*gegen ne Wand red*


----------



## PARAS.ID (21. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



7, weiß doch jeder ^^


----------



## Segojan (21. Juli 2008)

Tobbse schrieb:


> ...
> 
> das 2te Easter Egg ist ein Huhn bei der Pot renn bahn in der schimmernden Ebene das huhn heißt nämlich komsicher weise Eisenerz Johnson und
> wenn man das anvisiert und /huhn eingibt verwandelt sich das "huhn" kurz in einen Menschen
> ...



Das ist Bestandteil einer Magier Q.


----------



## Clive (21. Juli 2008)

in schergrat gibts einen npc der an nem transporter steht, mit dem namen smiles O'BYRON, der neben einem transporter steht -> Transporter-Chief O'brian aus Star Trek: Die nächste Generation lässt grüssen.

Ausserdem gibts in Schergrat noch nen npc mit namen R-3DO -> zusammengesetzt aus C-3PO und R2-D2, den beiden Droiden aus Star Wars


----------



## Aknarok (21. Juli 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also Blizz hat sich schon in Wc3 sehr an Die Ritter der Kokosnuss orientiert (human sprüche ala "Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau.... neeeiiin geelb!)



Is mir auch aufgefallen. Oder: "Wie haben eine Hexe gefunden. Dürfen wir sie ein wenig anzünden?" und "Hilfe, hilfe! Ich werde unterdrückt"
Ich glaub die von Blizz haben den film ziemlich gemocht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg buddy


----------



## abe15 (21. Juli 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=24358
> 
> Komisch das der noch nicht gennant wurde, unser guter alter Harrison Jones.  (Indianer Jones, mit Harrison Ford). Steht in Zul'Aman, gleich zu Beginn!



LoL wo du es sagst fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen!
Ich hab mir vor jedem Run diesen Typen angeschaut und mich jedesmal wieder grafragt woher und warum der mir so bekannt vorkommt =D.
Endlich weiß ichs^^

Aja ich hab auch noch was:
Schaut euch in Orgrimmar die Stelle wo die Jägerlehrer stehn mal an und stellt sie euch aus der Luftperspektive vor. Sieht verteufelt genau so aus wie die Mickey Mouse Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (21. Juli 2008)

razaros schrieb:


> ich kenn mich zwar nich so gut mit allys aus aber es gibt ne q da muss man mit kanonen soein riesen seeungeheuer killen
> das erinert mich an final fantasy 10 an einer stelle wird sin von vielen kanonen abgekanallt das ehnelt gazschön der quest ich denke die
> die final fantasy 10 gezoggt haben wissen was ich meine
> 
> ...




häh wo gabs den mal so ne stelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs vor kurzem erst wida gezockt und kann mich nich an so ne stelle erinnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: haris pilton ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abba wurde ja schon gesagt ^^


----------



## Chillers (21. Juli 2008)

Abianis schrieb:


> Oder eine Hommage an den Ngoron Goro Krater in der Serengeti.



Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Chillers (21. Juli 2008)

Tobbse schrieb:


> Easter eggs gibt es in WoW ne ganze Menge:
> 
> -in brill in tirisfall: spricht man die Todeswache Mort oft auf den angellehrer an, so warnt die wache davor zum Blendwasser seh zu gehen weil dort im Vergangenen Sommer mehrere Jugendlich von einem maskierten Mörder umgebracht wurden^^ (film: freitag der 13.)
> 
> ...



He! Das war ja mal eine sinnvolle Antwort..vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (21. Juli 2008)

Kilami schrieb:


> naja,oliver zwist im unteren viertel/shattrath (kochsendung auf rtl2)


Du weisst aber schon dass "oliver Twist" eigentlich eine geschichte bzw Buch ist


----------



## Deadmage (22. Juli 2008)

Die Kuppel um Dalaran (die noch exestiert), erinnert mich an die "Barriere" aus Gothic 1. OK es ist kein Mob ist mir aber schon öfter aufgefallen.


----------



## Hocke (22. Juli 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> Ach ja in Auchindoun bzw. davor steht Smudo rum, in der Englischen Version heißter Slim Shady glaub ich^^



Welch Beleidigung für Eminem als deutsches Pendant Smudo zu nehmen...


----------



## Yoranox (22. Juli 2008)

Gestern wurde ein paar Minuten vor 4:00 morgens in Shatt ausgerufen das ein Komödiant in der Taverne wäre...Ich also hin und wollte den sehen und danach lvl70etc schauen und wer kommt auf die bühne???
Hel'gesh Neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand ich ziemlich witzig wie der da flache witze erzählt hat a'la: warum sind orks gute gärtner??? ok den schmerzlichen rest lass ich lieber aus kann sich eh jeder denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (22. Juli 2008)

GodofHorus schrieb:


> Warum Fies`? ich glaube ja immernoch das Tauren aus Nagrand stammen.
> Passiert ist es auf einer Weihnachtsfeier der Maghar. Ein betrunkener Orc hat sich an einer Grollhuf Kuh vergriffen (ihr wisst was ich meine) und einige Monate später Stand der erste Taurenbulle in Nagrand ^^



Ich dachte immer das der Taure eine Kreuzung aus Mensch und Kuh sei...Und wofür hab ich mir jetzt die ganzen YouTube Videos angeschaut?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (22. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal WotLk wird jede mengen anspielungen auf nordische Sagen beeinhalten. Freue mich darauf. Auf sonstige muss ich nicht weiter eingehn, da schon sehr vieles gelistet wurde.

Wer weiss, vielleicht bringen sie Sleipnir, Odin, Thor, Olaf "Einauge" oder so ins spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf alle fälle sicher wieder ne schöne easteregg suche *freu*


----------



## Luukos (22. Juli 2008)

ihr wist doch genau das die blizzard entwickler immer gern solche dinge anschneiden siehe "paris hiltion" hups verschrieben paris pilton mein ich natürlich ..... und in wrath kommt davon noch viel mehr  vieeeeeel mehhhhr


----------



## Sevydos (22. Juli 2008)

Zwar sind es nur "Critter" (bzw Tiere), aber die "Kanalkrokilisken" im Kanal vom Black Temple spielen auf den Mythos, es gäbe Krokodile in den Abwasserkanälen von Grossstädten, an.


----------



## Abigayle (22. Juli 2008)

Hat den keiner den guten "Linken" In Ungoro gefunden? 

Link lässt grüßen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Legend of Zelda rules!


----------



## Arazak (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das ist gewollt: Auf der Insel Quel'Danas steht die Flugreitmeisterin Ohura. Wer Allimania kennt wird sich bestimmt noch an die Draenei-Schamanin Ohura erinnern können. ^^ 
(Die Reitmeisterin ist auch eine Draenei)
Ich hoffe mal das ist gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ara


----------



## Malakas (22. Juli 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Kochsendung auf RTL2, die nennt sich Olivers Twist. Der Kerl da heißt Jamie Oliver, und der Titel der Sendung wird wohl nach besagtem Buch benannt worden sein.. ^^




Es gibt Buch und Film mit Titel Oliver Twist... jamie oliver hat sich das vielleichttttt auch abgeschaut ^^ Kinners , lesen  !


----------



## Malakas (22. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du Zam die gute Prinzessin als Leya verkaufen willst, hast du sowieso ganz andere Probleme. Die Dame heist Leia ; ) 

Soviel zum thema SW fanatiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (22. Juli 2008)

hi,
es gibt doch auch  so eine quest im nethersturm die heisst nummer5 oder 4 lebt wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es doch auch einen film der heisst nummer 4o.5 lebt is son roboter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirfska (22. Juli 2008)

Apatura schrieb:


> Aber ich hab auch eine art von Monster die aber erst mit Wotlk kommt! nämlich den Jormungar
> 
> http://wow-europe.com/wrath/features/bestiary/index.xml
> 
> In dem Buch der Elfenlord gibt es ein Monster das genau so heißt und auch genau so beschrieben wird.


Ja, das ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings ist "Jörmungandr" die Midgardschlange und Lokis Tochter in der germanischen Göttersage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nettes Easteregg, wo ich sehr lachen musste, ist Shauly Pore in der Biokuppel Mittelreich. Wer "Bud und Doyle" kennt, weiß wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (23. Juli 2008)

In der Stadt Stormwind stehen in der Halle der Champions "Hauptmann O'Neal" und "Leutnant Karter".
Angelehnt an Major General Jonathan "Jack" O'Neill (ehemals Colonel & Brigade General)  und Colonel Samantha Carter (ehemals Captain & Major) von Stargate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wache Hammond (General George Hammond) und Wache Quinn (Jonas Quinn, SG-1 Mitglied in der sechsten Staffel) stehen vor dem Portal in der Halle der Champions.
Und in SW läuft natürlich noch Offizier Jaxon rum (Daniel Jackson, SG 1).
Teal'c habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. o_O

Und natürlich Harrison Jones vor Zul'Aman. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anspielung auf die Filmlegende: Indiana Jones !!

Das sind meine sechs Lieblinge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibt es in der englischen Version ein Schwert nahmens "Stung".
Wer "Der Herr der Ringe" auf englisch gesehen hat, weiß, dass "Stung" Frodos Schwert ist, das blau leuchtet sobald Orcs in der Nähe sind.
1. Dummerweise ist das eine Hordebelohung und damit seelengebunden. 
2. Im Deutschen wurde es unglücklich mit "Stach" übersetzt. Im Film heißt es nämlich "Stich".


In der englischen WoW-Version steht in Shattrath ein NPC namens "*Seymour* <Grand Master *Skinner*>".
In der deutschen Version heißt er schlicht "Hansi <Kürschnermeisterlehrer>".

Im Tempel von Telhama steht ein NPC namens "Abarella Süßbauer".
In der englischen Version heißt sie "Ophera Windfury".
Anspielung auf Talkshowmoderatorin "Oprah Winfrey".

Die Quest Samophlange ist eine Anspielung auf die Trickserie "Thundercats".
Im englischen sagt Panthro zu Snuf in einer Folge: "And keep your foot off that blasted Samophlange"

In den Zangarmarschen stehen drei NPC's die "T'shu", "Gzhun'tt" und "Khn'nix" heißen.
Davon kann man drei Wörter ableiten: "Tissue", "Gesundheit" und "Kleenex".
"Tissue" ist englisch und heißt soviel wie Taschentuch.
"Gesundheit" ist klar...
Und es gibt Taschentücher von "Kleenix".
Und Sporen aus den Zangarmarschen sind für Allergiker nicht gut. ^^

Es gibt ein Item, das "Egan's Blaster" heißt.
Anspielung auf die "Ghostbusters".

Gahz'rilla = Godzilla
Gammerita (ne Schildkröte im Hinterland) =  Gamera (riesige fliegende und feuerspeiende Schildkröte, die Tokyo zerstören will) (wie Godzilla)

Die Bankiers in Stormwind heißen: 
Olivia Uferbach, Newton Uferbach, John Uferbach

Olivia Newton-John, Hauptdarstellerin aus "Grease" mit John Travolta.

In Undercity steht "Gastwirt Norman".
Beim Grabmal steht "Gastwirt Bates".
"Norman Bates" aus der "Psycho"-Reihe (1960-1985).


----------



## Sugandhalaya (25. Juli 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> In der englischen WoW-Version steht in Shattrath ein NPC namens "*Seymour* <Grand Master *Skinner*>".
> In der deutschen Version heißt er schlicht "Hansi <Kürschnermeisterlehrer>".



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hansi_K%C3%BCrsch

Ist also das Gleiche wie mit den Toten Hosenträgern, Smudo und Oliver Zwist...


----------



## Mumble (25. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "Durchkämmen der Wüste"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fands suuuuuper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## petitsuisse (25. Juli 2008)

Das hat noch keiner gefunden:

Terry Palin, so heisst ein Holzfäller im Wald von Elwynn.

Es ist angelehnt an Michael Palin und Terry Jones/Terry Gilliam (es gibt dort halt 2 Terrys) von den Monty Pythons, welche den Holzfällersong singen: Clip gibts hier^^


----------



## J3st3r (6. Februar 2009)

In Wotlk gibt es in den Grizzlyhügeln ne Quest wo man den schon benannten Harrison Jones retten muss ^^
Is ne begleitquest und am Ende kommt "Harrison Jones hat euch gerettet" da musste ich echt lachen ^^


----------



## Klondike (6. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das voll dumm und so zum Glück gibt es Spiele wo nicht abgeguckt wird AoC und War und so und GW

also hier mal was mir aufgefallen ist
die Mobs und NPCs in Sturmwind sehen aus wie Menschen (abgegeguckt von der Erde = doof)
die Leute aus Eisenschmiede sehen aus wie Zwerge (abgeguckt von Herr der Ringe = doof)
dann die Tauren, die sehen aus wie Stiermenschen (abegguckt vom Sohn des Zeus, Minos = doof)
die Raptoren sehen aus wie Dinosaurier (abgeguckt von Jurassic Park = doof)

finde das dumm das alles abgeguckt wird...



Oo


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (6. Februar 2009)

Klondike schrieb:


> Ich finde das voll dumm und so zum Glück gibt es Spiele wo nicht abgeguckt wird AoC und War und so und GW
> 
> also hier mal was mir aufgefallen ist
> die Mobs und NPCs in Sturmwind sehen aus wie Menschen (abgegeguckt von der Erde = doof)
> ...



oh man das war ja fast witzig, aber eben nur fast....-_-


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. Februar 2009)

Klondike schrieb:


> Ich finde das voll dumm und so zum Glück gibt es Spiele wo nicht abgeguckt wird AoC und War und so und GW
> 
> also hier mal was mir aufgefallen ist
> die Mobs und NPCs in Sturmwind sehen aus wie Menschen (abgegeguckt von der Erde = doof)
> ...




Boah der Klondike ist voll dumm und so zum Glück gibt es poster hier im Forum, die bei ihrem namen nicht abgucken!

Klon (abgekuckt von Starwars= doof)
Dike (abgekuckt von der Grichischen Mythologie=doof)

Und er hätte auch echt mal ne eigene Sprache verwenden können, dass der immer bei den anderen abgucken muss!


----------



## SchwarzKlang (6. Februar 2009)

Kroms Höhle aus Conan der Babar find ich auch gut gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Finden im Ödland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblings Akronym:

Hemet Nesingwary, ein wenig Buchstaben Jonglage, dreimal drehen, springen und herauskommt:

der berühmte Schriftsteller

Ernest Hemingway

mit seinen Buchern 
Hügel weisser Elleks (Elephanten)
der Alte Gnom (Mann) und das Meer


----------



## Hubautz (6. Februar 2009)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings Akronym:
> 
> Hemet Nesingwary, ein wenig Buchstaben Jonglage, dreimal drehen, springen und herauskommt:
> 
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen sein Buch "Green hills of Africa"


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2009)

Kann jetzt leider nicht die Quest bzw. das Achievement zuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: hat Klick gemacht, natürlich die Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals, stand total auf der Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Camo unter mir: Stimmt, hab die zwei dinger wiedereinmal Verwechselt^^
und das fehlende T ist ein Rechtschreibfehler, meine Tastatur geht langsam dem Ende zu ;P


----------



## Camô (6. Februar 2009)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings Akronym:
> 
> Hemet Nesingwary, ein wenig Buchstaben Jonglage, dreimal drehen, springen und herauskommt:
> 
> ...


Hemet Nesingwary ist ein Anagramm, kein Akronym. Der Schriftsteller hieß Ernest Hemingway, somit ist jeder Buchstabe im WoW-NPC vertreten.


----------



## Stefge (6. Februar 2009)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber find die umsetzung trotzdem toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Longinus (CoS) (15. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur LOST-Bunker im Sholazarbecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (15. Februar 2009)

so ne frau.. die is irgentwo in den grizzlyhügeln (glaub ich) und die heisst Rhiannah oder irgentwie so^^ jedenfalls ne Anspielung auf die R´n´B Künstlerin Rihanna^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich sag nur: Linken

Der ist doch echt auffällig. Ein kleiner Gnom in Grün mit Schwert und Schild beim Flugpunkt im Krater der Un'Goro.
Ich als Zelda-Fan hab mich weggeroflt


----------



## Dumtidum (15. Februar 2009)

Mir sind in WotLK bis jetzt vor allem diese drei "Kanalschildkröten" in Dalaran aufgefallen.
Vor ihnen steht eine Ratte, das ganze erinnert stark an die Ninjaturtles ^^


----------



## alienrocky (15. Februar 2009)

in den griyzzlihügeln läuft auch bambina mit hase und stinktier durch die gegend 
is wohl ne anspielung auf Bambi^^


----------



## Greav (15. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde aber die Mobs in den Zangarmarschen mit den Riesen beinen (Name vergessen) erinnern mich an die Aliens von "Krieg der Welten"


----------



## ChevesieLane (15. Februar 2009)

mir würde da noch leutnant karter, wache ammond und o´neil einfallen, die in der halle der champions stehen
(sind die figuren aus stargate)


----------



## Uldanem (15. Februar 2009)

Naja Samstag 14.2.  Lief im Fernsehn Apocalypse Now und der Kerl heist colonel Kurtz(so in der art) und das erinnert mich arg an Kurzen aus Strangelten voralem weil der Film ja auch etwas mit mit Dschungel zu tuhen und das der verrückt geworden ist.

naja zumindest hab ich das so nebenbei mitbekommen..^^'


----------



## Nightseed (15. Februar 2009)

Tobbse schrieb:


> - in Nagrand gibs ja bei der nesingwary exp. son abgestürztes Flugzeug, eineigen isset bestimmt aufgefallen das da immer sone Schlange drauf rumkriecht, musste dabei unwillkürlich an den Film: Snakes on a Plane denken.


oder an Indiana Jones wo im flugzeug auch die schlange vom piloten ist (leider weis net mehr welchen film) man muesste schauen wie der npc heist der da rumschleicht (ja da schleicht einer rum an dem man reppen kann)


----------



## Dreet (15. Februar 2009)

> Gadgetzan ist Die Stadt aus dem Film madMax3 Jenseits der Donnerkuppel biggrin.gif



Oder der Mos Eisley (schreibt ma nden so?^^) Raumhafen!
Sieht auch sehr aus Star Wars übernommen aus, was würde wohl ZAM dazu sagen?^^


----------



## grünhaupt (15. Februar 2009)

Kurzen<--->Kurtz ??? Apocalypse Now


----------



## Sjul (15. Februar 2009)

achja noch einer: Auch in den grizzlyhügeln: Leutnant Dunmont (Anspielung auf den Freeskier Simon Dumont..)


----------



## M.A.U.L. (15. Februar 2009)

In azarah ganz außen unten ist eine kaputte Freiheitsstatuhe!!!Einer Nachtelfin.
Ja ich habe zu viel Zeit^^.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel verbindest du Oliver Zwist mit einer bescheuerten Kochsendung? Bücherallergie? o.O
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Twist



Hahaha


----------



## Sh@dow-LEH (15. Februar 2009)

ich  finde ganz eiskrone sehr HdR like, also mordor als frodo,sam und gollum da ankommen... ausserdem erinnern mich die spuke immer an gollum


----------



## Sh@dow-LEH (15. Februar 2009)

ich  finde ganz eiskrone sehr HdR like, also mordor also frodo,sam und gollum da ankommen... ausserdem erinnern mich die spuke immer an gollum


----------



## Semetor (15. Februar 2009)

Gott wie ihr wieder uralte Threds ausgraben müsst...kann den einer wieder begraben?^^


----------



## Mitzushi (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn neue eröffnet werden, wird auch bloß gemeckert, dass es diese Threads schonmal gab.
Also lass sie doch alte Sachen ausgraben.


----------



## apu. (15. Februar 2009)

MarySilver schrieb:


> ist zwar kein mob, aber ist euch schon mal die goblinstatue vor booty bay aufgefallen, die ganz stark der jesus-statue auf dem zuckerhut (der glaub ich in brasilien steht) aehnelt? koennte mich jedesmal wegschmeissen, wenn ich nach booty bay reinflieg. vom schiff aus sieht man die leider net.



die insel hat doch auch so nen namen der auf rio anspielt.. grad keine lust nachzugucken ^^


----------



## Mirodas (15. Februar 2009)

Weiß nicht, ob schon genannt, aber in der Taverne in Shat gabs doch immer so nen Typen, der Witze erzählt hat, Heleg irgendwas, weiß es aber nicht mehr sicher.

Auf jeden Fall eine Anspielung an den größten Entertainer der Welt: Helge Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (15. Februar 2009)

abend,

Die Statue in Bb ist der Corcovado von Rio de Janeiro, oder der Tanz der Trolle ist Capoeira. (Tanz/ Kampfsport)


----------



## EyeofSauron (16. Februar 2009)

die lvl 70 tauren elite chieftains sin in wirklichkeit eine band aus blizzard mitarbeitern. wer sie nicht kennt sie treten ...äääh jede  stunde?... in shattrath oder in brd auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (16. Februar 2009)

In der Boreanischen Tundra muss man einen Wal namens "Bodo von der Hermannsklause" töten. So hiess auch der Dackel von Hausmeister Krause ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (16. Februar 2009)

"*Hansi <Kürsch*nermeisterlehrer>"

ist zufälligerweise der Name des Blind Guardian-Sängers.

Grüße
Tel


----------



## biene maya (16. Februar 2009)

Segacedi - Abwasserhai von Dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -Blizz sinkt im Niveau


----------



## Kerandos (16. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen ob Ihr den schon kennt:

Auf der Sturmsäule in Nethersturm stehen zwei Astrale NSCs mit den Namen "Zuben Elgenubi" und "Zuben Elschemali". Diese beiden Namen kommen von Sternen aus dem Sternbild der Waage. "Astér" ist das griechische Wort für Stern, der Wortstamm kommt vom Begriff für "strahlen, funkeln". Insofern passen die Namen ziemlich gut.

LG Kerandos


----------



## SarahBailey (17. Februar 2009)

Mein momentaner Liebling ist "Hansi, der blinde Kürschner" in Shatt... Ich als Blind Guardian-Fan musste, als ich das gelesen hab, erstmal laut lachen.. (Für die, dies net wissen, Hansi Kürsch ist der Sänger von Blind Guardian...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resonanz (17. Februar 2009)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Liebling ist "Hansi, der blinde Kürschner" in Shatt... Ich als Blind Guardian-Fan musste, als ich das gelesen hab, erstmal laut lachen.. (Für die, dies net wissen, Hansi Kürsch ist der Sänger von Blind Guardian...)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte sich Telbion gestern um 10:31 auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (17. Februar 2009)

Lebronski - Zwerg steht im Heulenden Fjord.
Bei einer Quest muss man sich mit nem Roboter auf seinen Teppich stellen.
Sehr geile Anspielung auf The Big Lebowski, wo ein Teppich auch wichtig ist.(Top Film, ankucken wer ihn noch nicht kennt^^)


----------



## jolk (17. Februar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> abend,
> 
> Die Statue in Bb ist der Corcovado von Rio de Janeiro, oder der Tanz der Trolle ist Capoeira. (Tanz/ Kampfsport)


och leute, dass geht doch besser... lest wenigstens den Titel -.-

Mir persöhnlich fällt nichts mehr ein, was nicht auch schon auf den ersten Seiten gesagt wurde, aber das gänze hätte auch gut hier rein gepasst: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## SarahBailey (18. Februar 2009)

resonanz schrieb:


> Dachte sich Telbion gestern um 10:31 auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach, durchlesen wird überbewertet.. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, sorry, hab ich echt net bemerkt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (25. Februar 2009)

mir is aufgefallen, dass im teufelswald im eisenwald so versteinerte bäume stehn. die erinnern mich immer stark an die treants aus herr der ringe .......


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

Und was wurde nun so im WotLk Content bisher entdeckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss gestehn, dass ich noch nich so drauf geachtet habe.


----------



## youngceaser (25. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt wieder rausreden wollen xD habe es auch so auf verstanden aber immer diese hinterlistigen um die ecke denker ^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Timmy der Grausame, er ruft Sogar "Timmy!"


----------



## Arnorns (25. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Timmy der Grausame, er ruft Sogar "Timmy!"




ich glaube eher, dass dieser timmy der gleiche timmy ist, den viele von uns schon in einer warcraft III kampagne kennengelernt haben


----------



## Damatar (25. Februar 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> mir is aufgefallen, dass im teufelswald im eisenwald so versteinerte bäume stehn. die erinnern mich immer stark an die treants aus herr der ringe .......


die drei versteinerten bäume sind ne anspielung an den Kleinenn hobit, wo bilbo dre trolle austrickst so das sie sich bis sonnenaufgang streiten und versteinern


----------



## Damatar (25. Februar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> ich glaube eher, dass dieser timmy der gleiche timmy ist, den viele von uns schon in einer warcraft III kampagne kennengelernt haben


jo das isser der kleine junge der von arthas net gerettet werden konte ( da arthas nochn ganz lieben^^)


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2009)

hab ich das schonmal gepostet 
der mob mit dem pferd beim gagezanfriedhof erinnert mich so heftig an Don Quichotte
Aus wikipedia
 Inhalt [Bearbeiten]
Grandville: Don Quijotes Kampf mit den Rotweinschläuchen (1848)
Grandville: Don Quijotes Abenteuer mit den Pilgern auf der Bußfahrt. 1848
Honoré Daumier: Don Quijote auf seinem Pferd Rosinante (um 1868)

Don Quijote ist ein kleiner Landadliger – dessen wahrer Name sogar dem Erzähler nicht genau bekannt ist (allerdings ist der Name des Adeligen im Buch als "Alonso Quijano" genannt) – und lebt „irgendwo“ in der Mancha in Spanien.

Dort verschlingt er einen Ritterroman nach dem anderen, bis er schließlich verrückt wird und glaubt, er selbst müsse sich als fahrender Ritter todesmutig in Gefahren stürzen, um das Unrecht zu bekämpfen. Seinem Pferd verleiht er nach vier Tagen intensivem Nachdenken den Namen Rosinante (Rocinante, span. Rocin „Gaul“, und antes „vorher“ bzw. „vorhergehend“) mit der Doppelbedeutung voher ein gewöhnlicher Gaul, (jetzt) allen Gäulen vorangehend. Ein Bauernmädel macht er zur Gebieterin seines Herzens, die er nicht weniger wohlklingend Dulcinea von Toboso (von dulce „süß“) nennt.

So kommt es zu einem ersten Ausritt. Alles, was er sieht, bringt er mit dem Rittertum in Zusammenhang, obwohl dieses schon seit Generationen nicht mehr aktuell ist. Eine einfache Schenke wird in seinen Augen zu einer Burg, und die Dirnen, die davorstehen, werden zu Burgfräulein. Nach seinem ersten Ausritt wird er völlig zerschlagen nach Hause geschafft. Barbier und Dorfpfarrer veranstalten dann ein Autodafé (Bücherverbrennung), dem – mit Ausnahme des Amadis de Gaula und des Tirant lo Blanch – sämtliche seiner Ritterromane zum Opfer fallen. Don Quijote rekrutiert dann einen „Schildknappen“, der ihn während der folgenden Abenteuer begleiten wird. Dieser heißt Sancho Panza (oder „Pansa“, was man als „heiliger Bauch“ verstehen kann), wohnt im selben Dorf und ist (zunächst) nicht der Hellste. In Ermangelung eines Pferdes begleitet er seinen Herrn auf einem Esel, den er gelegentlich mit dem Namen Rucio anspricht, was in einigen Gegenden Spaniens nichts anderes als „Esel“ bedeutet. Sancho Panza spricht häufig in Sprichworten. Erst mit dieser Kontrastfigur bekam der hagere Don Quijote seine universelle Bedeutung.

Dulcinea ist die Angebetete von Don Quijote. Er hat sie zwar nie wirklich gesehen, aber da ein richtiger Ritter eine Angebetete braucht, braucht auch Don Quijote eine solche. Alles, was er tut, tut er für sie. Als er etwa einen Zug von Galeerensträflingen befreit, verlangt er als Dank, dass alle zu Dulcinea gehen und ihr von seinen Taten, die er ihretwegen vollbracht hat, berichten sollen.

Das bekannteste Abenteuer ist zweifellos das, in welchem der Held – trotz der eindringlichen Warnungen seines Knappen – anstelle von Windmühlen Riesen sieht und diese zu bekämpfen versucht, was natürlich nicht glücklich ausgeht. Dass er diesen Kampf verliert, schreibt er bösen Mächten zu. (Der Ausdruck „gegen Windmühlen kämpfen“ geht auf diese Geschichte zurück.) Der in seine Fantasien vernarrte Idealist kämpft auch gegen staubumwölkte Hammelherden, liefert sich mit rotweingefüllten Schläuchen einen „blutigen“ Kampf und erobert noch den „Helm des Mambrin“ – eine Barbierschüssel. Don Quijote gibt sich auf Anregung seines Knappen den Übernamen Der Ritter von der traurigen Gestalt, und als solche kehrt er übel zugerichtet auf dem Ochsenkarren in sein Heim zurück.

Im zweiten Buch nennt er sich dann auch Löwenritter.


----------



## Duciducduc (25. Februar 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=24358
> 
> Komisch das der noch nicht gennant wurde, unser guter alter Harrison Jones.  (Indianer Jones, mit Harrison Ford). Steht in Zul'Aman, gleich zu Beginn!




das wurde schon genannt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Februar 2009)

Endlich am Ende des Threads, doch jetz hab ich vergessen was ich posten wollte. (Tadel an die Doppelposter^^)


----------



## Grinch13 (25. Februar 2009)

Aus dem Startgebiet der DKs Bürgermeister Quimby.


----------



## chinsai (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn man eine (bestimmte) Wache in IF nach dem Alchimisten Lehrer fragt sagt er: Hätte ich doch lieber die blaue (oder rosa, weiß nicht mehr os genau was es war) Pille genommen --> Matrix


----------



## EisblockError (25. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich weis nicht ob es schon genannt wurde aber es gibt King "Dond"
Don King: Boxing Promoter der erstmals in erscheinnung trat als er den Kampf von Muhammad Ali gegen George Forman Im ehemaligen Kongo 
Promotet hat.
Arenaanmeldemeister


----------



## Nicetale (25. Februar 2009)

hasch ech recht jetzt wo du das so sagst kann ich mich gut dran erinnern^^


----------



## wildekin (25. Februar 2009)

ich weiß jetz nicht genau, ob das schon genannt wurde....hatte einfach keinen bock, mir alle 10seiten durchzulesen: also , wenns schon mal genannt wurde, ned böse sein xD


in der kanalisation von dalaran, da wo die arenaverkäufer sind, steht auf einem kleinen knochenhaufen eine ratte und drum rum stehen 3 schildkröten....und das is eine anspielung auf: RICHTIG! die TeenageMutantNinjaTurtles


----------



## Malla (25. Februar 2009)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ich denke mal WotLk wird jede mengen anspielungen auf nordische Sagen beeinhalten. Freue mich darauf. Auf sonstige muss ich nicht weiter eingehn, da schon sehr vieles gelistet wurde.
> 
> Wer weiss, vielleicht bringen sie Sleipnir, Odin, Thor, Olaf "Einauge" oder so ins spiel.
> 
> ...





ist mir die letzten tage erst aufgefallen da ich eig. Hordler bin und zufällig den armen zwerg neulich verhauen hab ^^
Der Film "Der 13. Krieger" ist ja sicher bekannt. der anführer der nordmänner in diesem film ist "Buliwyf" ( gesprochen Bullwai) . und in SW der Waffenmeister nennt sich Buliwyf Stonehand ^^ 
Buliwyf ist abgeleitet von "Beowulf", was so viel bedeutet wie "Bienen-Wolf" oder "Bär". 

der schauspieler übrigens würde sich evtl als Arthas bei der verfilmung von wow eignen ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EricDraven1979 (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch genauso wie Eiskrone. Das ist 100% von Moria aus Der Herr der Ringe übernommen worden!


----------



## patrick02 (25. Februar 2009)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> Ist euch auf der Reise durch die Scherbenwelt nicht einiges merkwürdig oder
> irgendjemand bekannt vorgekommen???
> ...




Stimmt i-wie^^ 


Ist aber nichts negatives. 

LG


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (25. Februar 2009)

In SW heißt ein Inschriftenlehrer Stanly McCormick
Hab da im TS voll den Lachanfall bekommen *g*


----------



## Manaori (25. Februar 2009)

Hm... also mir fällt auf, dass es in WotLK eine Menge Anspielungen auf die nordische Mythologie gibt. 
Allein die Burg Utgarde (vermutlich von Utgardloki, dem König der Riesen übernommen). Im Sholazarbecken gibt es ja die kleinen Blümchen "Freyas Avatar". Na, kennt ihr sieß Freya, eine der Wanen, Göttin der Fruchtbarkeit, des Lebens und so. 
Jormungar errinnert mich stark an Jörmungardr, die Mitgardschlange und Lokis Tochter/Sohn. Und irgendwo tauchte doch auch mal ein Fenris auf, aber das weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr :/ 
da gibts noch mehr, aber mir fällt nix mehr ein für den Moment..


----------



## kingkong23 (25. Februar 2009)

Im Sholazarbecken ist eine lucke wo die Zahlen draufstehen= LOST


----------



## Malla (26. Februar 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hm... also mir fällt auf, dass es in WotLK eine Menge Anspielungen auf die nordische Mythologie gibt.
> Allein die Burg Utgarde (vermutlich von Utgardloki, dem König der Riesen übernommen). Im Sholazarbecken gibt es ja die kleinen Blümchen "Freyas Avatar". Na, kennt ihr sieß Freya, eine der Wanen, Göttin der Fruchtbarkeit, des Lebens und so.
> Jormungar errinnert mich stark an Jörmungardr, die Mitgardschlange und Lokis Tochter/Sohn. Und irgendwo tauchte doch auch mal ein Fenris auf, aber das weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr :/
> da gibts noch mehr, aber mir fällt nix mehr ein für den Moment..




Den Fenris den du meinst gesehen zu haben könnte auch nur fenrUs der Verschlinger aus Shadowfang sein. -> FenrUs Balg


----------



## fastjack25 (7. April 2009)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die zwei Schwadronskommandanten bei den Nehterschwingen:

Ichman und Mulverick

Reden die ganze Zeit was vom Toporc.

Also ich seh das so, dass ist eine Anspielung auf TOPGUN:

Ichman = Iceman (Val Kilmer)

Mulverick = Maverick (Tom Cruise)


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

Ähnlichkeiten zu RL Filmen (oder auch anderen Zeugs) sind mir nur im Krater von Un Goro und in den Grizzlyhügeln aufgefallen. Habe mächtig schmunzeln müssen als mir Mario und Luigi bei der Suche nach Links schwert helfen mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (7. April 2009)

Wer glaub ich ganz selten Erwähnung findet, ist Shauly Pore (vom Schauspieler Pauly Shore) - ich glaub, der steht irgendwo bei so ner Kuppel in Nethersturm... weiß nicht mehr.

Wurde zwar schon erwähnt, glaub ich, aber am besten sind immer noch He-Man und Konsorten in Shatt. ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

im heulenden fjord wo die schiffe vonner horde reinkommen und wenn man da den fluss weiter nach oben fliegt ist ja rechts die horden base... unter die base kann man ja reinfliegen (vom fluss aus) da drinnen ist dann eine kleine bucht. und wenn man von dort einwenig zurück fliegt, also westlich vom fluss, kommt einem das vor wie bei fluch der karibik 3 die piraten base!!!


----------



## Sundarkness (7. April 2009)

Peer Woll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Sun


----------



## paTschQ (7. April 2009)

Nicole richie

Steht neben Haris pilton

mfg


----------



## Asthoreth (7. April 2009)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> Kuriositäten:
> 
> - Diese Vogelmenschen in den Wäldern von Terrorka
> (errinern mich immer so an den Film "The Village-Das Dorf" da sind
> auch diese Monster^^)



Es scheint mir als wären die aus dem Film  " Der Dunkle Kristall " kopiert zu sein

[attachment=7216:2918.jpg]
[attachment=7217:Skeksi_med.jpg]


----------



## Killdich (7. April 2009)

Vielleichtt ist das soweit auch nur ein Zufall, aber neben Goldhain am Kristallsee steht eine Person namens Jason Mathers. 

Der Kristallsee ist auf Englisch der Crystal Lake. Passend dazu der Vorname der Person(Jason). Wenn man nun an den Film Freitag der 13te denkt...


----------



## Erbor (7. April 2009)

kennt ihr eigentlich schon Langnase, den Eisverkäufer in der schimmernden Ebene?


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2009)

> Den Fenris den du meinst gesehen zu haben könnte auch nur fenrUs der Verschlinger aus Shadowfang sein. -> FenrUs Balg



Fenris ist ein Wolf und Sohn Lokis. Der ist mir auch schon begegnet Fjord glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmmm wems nicht aufgefallen ist : Gadgetzan in Tanaris erinnert mich an Mos Eisley(oder so) aus Star Wars. Das hier ist jetzt keine Anspielung auf einen Film oder so aber der Gnom in der Todesritter Quest den man töten muss wird wohl der Erfinder der Blastenheimer 5000 Ultra Kaanone sein^^ (Jahrmarkt)


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juni 2009)

Cyberleo schrieb:


> - Diese astralen in Nagrand bei der Fraktion "Das Konsortium"
> (kommen mir aus dem Film "Die Mumie" bekannt vor)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ECHT DA kenne ich ganz schön viele andere Filme und Zeichentricke wo Mumien vorkommen.


----------



## krustus (19. November 2010)

Harris Pillton FTW


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (19. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Nene, ich meinte es anders *g*
> ZAM is n riesiger Starwars-Fanatiker und kann dir sogar sagen wieviele Gitterstäbe Leyas Zelle hatte... :>




12!


----------



## Thomas321 (19. November 2010)

ja grab nen uralten thread raus


----------



## Gnorfal (19. November 2010)

AlexChico1308 schrieb:


> Du bist ja der Größte Star Wars Idiot ...
> 
> Banthas sind schwerfällige *Kühenähnliche Viecher*, die zumeist von den Sandleuten gehalten wurden.
> 
> Erst schlau sein, dann posten.



Die Mehrzahl von Kuh ist Kühen?

-selfownd-

Keine Mobs, aber Palas erinnern mich iwie an den Film:" Helden in Strumpfhosen"


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2010)

Thomas321 schrieb:


> ja grab nen uralten thread raus



Warum nicht? Es ist nicht ein Thema das irgendwann abgeschlossen ist. Also kann man es ausgraben wann man will.

Foltermeister LeCraft. Weiss gerade nichtmehr woher der kam
Agentin Skully natürlich
Sporregar sehen aus wie die Aliens aus... ach wie hiess der Film nochmals?

Zwar nicht aus einem Film aber: die Draneis und die "alten Draeneis" sehen aus wie die Tau aus Warhammer 40000

btw. ich weiss nicht ob man die als Kühe bezeichnen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (19. November 2010)

Mir fallen da spontan die Riesen Viecher aus dem zangarmarschen ein, die aus dem Film "Krieg der Welten" stammen. Die waren leider nur nicht ganz so gefährlich wie im Film


----------



## Sano (19. November 2010)

als ich damals mit meiner Gilde AQ 20 geräumt habe fühlte ich mich stark an Starship Troopers erinnert.
die Bugs die die menschen da bekämpfen sind da teilweise 1:1 nachgebaut bis hin zur vertonung.

mfg


----------



## heiduei (19. November 2010)

Mir fällt auf das dieser thread necromanced wurde


----------



## MewMewMewtu (19. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Mir fallen da spontan die Riesen Viecher aus dem zangarmarschen ein, die aus dem Film "Krieg der Welten" stammen. Die waren leider nur nicht ganz so gefährlich wie im Film



Wurde schon auf der 1 seite gesagt.

vote 4 close das threat ist uralt und außerdem wurde alles was hier steht schon 4 mal gesagt.


----------



## Ungodly (19. November 2010)

IN goldhain treffen sich nachts des öfteren 6 Kinder und machen ein Ritual, an dem See in Goldhain steht ein Angler der Jason heisst, der erzählt des öfteren etwas von einer verlorenen Maske, wenn die Kinder das Ritual abhalten ändert sich die Hintergrundmusik und man hört ab und zu ein : Ihr werdet alle sterben leise im Hintergrund... Freitag der 13 lässt grüßen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrToVaNtp0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsurugu (19. November 2010)

in den östlichen grizzlyhügeln -> trollruinen -> dort ist ein neutraler questgeber -> kein anderer als indiana jones


----------



## Crush351 (19. November 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> in den östlichen grizzlyhügeln -> trollruinen -> dort ist ein neutraler questgeber -> kein anderer als indiana jones


Geisterlande -> Zul Aman -> Reingehen -> auch Indiana jones...äh...Harrison Ford...äh...Harrison Jones^^


----------



## Mcdead (19. November 2010)

habe mir nun nicht alles durchgelsen aber letzt ist mir ein lvl 55 SChwert aufgefallen, nämlich "Hanzos Schwert"

Kill Bill sag ich nur; ein Katana, gemacht von Hattori Hanzo der japanische Schwertschmeidemeister.


----------



## Feindflieger (19. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (19. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Nene, ich meinte es anders *g*
> ZAM is n riesiger Starwars-Fanatiker und kann dir sogar sagen wieviele Gitterstäbe Leyas Zelle hatte... :>





Leyas Zelle hatte nicht einen einzigen Gitterstab das war nen Raum mit Tür und fertig


----------



## Lupin3rd1980 (19. November 2010)

Es gibt so viele Eastereggs. Kennt jemand bei Azshara das Wrak was da unter Wasser zu finden ist, in dem noch einige Matrosen in einer Luftblase zuflucht gefunden haben? Das erinnert mich sehr sehr stark an die Poseidon. In Area 52 gibt es viele anspielungen auf Star Trek Charaktere und wer erinnert sich nicht daran, wurden wir doch zum Gnomereganevent von Laforge aus der Ini gebeamt. ^^


----------



## Anglus (19. November 2010)

Damatar schrieb:


> noch solte man dazu schreiben das die bahntas in starwars eher aussahen wie ne kenguru oder sowas in der art leifen auf den hinterbeinen und haten kurze voderpfoten wie der raptor, die ficher sehen eher aus wie das fieh aus stargate dem film, das daniel jackson durch die halbe wüste geschleift hat



Ähm ne die banthas sind diese Elefanten artigen grossen Reittiere der Sandleute,zu sehen in Episode 4.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2010)

Er erinnert sich nicht gern an die Luke im Sholazarbecken? Fliegt mal hin^^


----------



## MagicDragoon (19. November 2010)

Ich sag nur: Harrison Jones ftw ^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. November 2010)

mein persönliches lieblingsmob ist ja The Unforgiven in Strath, leider ist da im Deutschen die Übersetzung auch ziemlich in die hose gegangen


----------



## MagicDragoon (19. November 2010)

Wo ich auch schmunzeln musste war als ich gelesen hab das die aktuelle heldentat "Rissreisen" im englischen "tripping the rifts" heißt.
Dachte da an die animierte sci-fi serie aus Kanada mit dem recht vulgären humor ^^


----------



## Muckibart (19. November 2010)

ich musst mir einen ablachen als ich letzt in der westfallbrigade in den grizzlyhügeln steh und dann läuft da ein npc namens Peer Woll der auch noch die wäsche der wachen wäscht rum


----------



## Carcharoth (19. November 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Karte find ich toll. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

